# favorite walleye bait



## pikefanatic_557

tell about you favorite walleye bait and how you fish them

I need tips


----------



## duckslayer

Spring-Simple Jig and Sassy Shad tossed up onto shore near moving water and back to the boat.

Early Summer-#5 Shad Rap in Hot Steel or FT pitching shorelines or weedbeds.

Late Summer-Hammered gold/silver/yellow spinners behind bouncers or inline weights with a half crawler is hard to beat.

Winter-Any Sonar in FT pattern. Better be ready because those fish nail it and you dont even mark them.


----------



## djleye

Not trying to be a smart ***, but why only half a crawler????

It also depends upon where you wanna fish walleyes. I would say that the MN/WI walleye tactics are decidedly different than the ND fish.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

djleye said:


> Not trying to be a smart a$$, but why only half a crawler????


We typically only use half. When the bite is on, worms go quick!

Also, a half-worm when stretched is still plenty long. I only use one hook without a trailer and the crawler spins better, especially when using a ball bearing swivel.


----------



## zogman

Jig with leach..............80% of the time. Jig and minnow 20%


----------



## Burly1

This summer we have had a great deal of success on a 3" Gulp! grub behind a Lindy No-Snag sinker. We've been using this rig almost exclusively and have been amazed how well the fish like it. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## Invector

Anything will work, its how, when, and where that are the biggest means to catch eyes. If your shallow almost anything will work. If your deep a jig combo might not work as well as trolling a deep diving crank. Then again the fish might be holding tight to some kind of structure, jig and bait/plastic would work best. It might not be what your using but how your using it.


----------



## njsimonson

Jigging - 1/8 oz pink jig with 3" Mr. Twister curly-tail grub in white/black dot, tipped with a minnow.

Live bait - 3' JB Lures hole-in-blade spinner in chartreuse/silver with a #6 stinger hook tied on to the main hook or crawler harness, with 1/2 a crawler.

Crank - 3" Storm Thundercrank in Perch.


----------



## lvmylabs

Live bait - Lindy rig with the biggest redtails you can find (we prefer 5-7 inches long) 4-6' leader with a white hook.

Too many cranks to list when we are cranckin, we are constantly switching it up until we find something they want that particular day/night. Different lakes require different lures.

Never go wrong with 1/4 oz. black jig with black grub tipped w/minnow or gulp


----------



## duckslayer

djleye said:


> Not trying to be a smart a$$, but why only half a crawler????


Like Chris said, when the bite is on its not hard to go through 2 dozen crawlers in an hour. The last couple weeks I have been using just 1/3 crawler. As long as your in the right area it doesnt seem to matter.


----------



## holmsvc

Jigging- Orange 1/8 oz jig head with 3 in. Chart Fuzzy grub tipped with a minnow.

Live bait- 3' JB Lures hole-in-blade spinner, color varies and a half crawler.

Crank- I am starting to like the perch Salmo Hornet SDR-4.


----------



## Walleyed Willie

I like to try a different approach to catchin' Walleyes. I throw a pork tail on a size 4 spinner and let it fall to the bottom. I let it sit for a good 5-6 minutes. Then I reel in as fast as I can and throw the pole into the woods and jump overboard. I swim to the nearest boat that I can see and tell them about the bear that attacked me and knocked me overboard and try to get some free food out of them, preferably a Walleye sandwich. Hope this helps.


----------



## keepemflyinproductions

#8 huskey jerk when wader fishing in the fall.


----------



## Mahumba

For walleye I like using big tubes. But that's just one of my favs. There are many more.

Roger


----------



## duckduck...goose!

Black or dark green w/ red mixed in.

Fished by bouncing on the bottom, and ripping through the weeds


----------



## fishman

1/2 oz black jig head with and pink with red stripes tailwith half a crawler hooked on worked best for me.i have found if you use a full crawler they tail to far back and the fish just hit the taill end and not bite the hook.make sense? does to me. hey if you havent got any crawlers dont get your panties inna knot! just take your first fish whip out da ol knife cut out his or her throat or tongue as some fellers call em crack it on your hook. it works very well.another reall good bait thats real close at hand when you get a walleye is,(if you have allready guess it its in the name). the eye!!!!!!!! just pluck it out and reve it on your hook with tail. it works awaesome! ive caught more fish on the eye and throat than on crawlers. it good to mix it up. keeps em interested.good fesshhhhinnnnnnnnn :beer:


----------



## wyogoose

Lindy rig with a leech is my favorite. I usually just wind drift in the great wyo winds but if they are too high I throw out the drift sock and go.


----------



## rowdie

Blue jig in the FALL!! and spring. Just limited out on Sunday!! All but two of a four man limit on the blue jig!


----------



## wacky tambaqui

djleye said:


> Not trying to be a smart a$$, but why only half a crawler????


There seems to be something about 'eyes liking their tidbits small. When using crawlers, I've caught more 'eyes on half (or less) of a crawler then when using it whole.

IMO the use of a whole crawler seems to end up more in it getting ripped up by runty perch and little [email protected] (as I call them) if not getting gorfed by a large bass.


----------



## wacky tambaqui

Favorite 'eye baits:

Night time: 3" Husky Jerk in Fire Tiger, red head / yellow body, or black / gold.

Day time: 2" Power Bait curly-tail in Fire Tiger, chartreuse, yellow, white, or Pumkinseed on a 1/8 oz lead head. I'll also cast a half of a crawler on a chartreuse or orange go-getter.

In very calm conditions: a medium leech on a light line fished slowly. No bobber, no sinker.


----------



## shae1986

Redtails and 7' snells with a red hook.

Second would probably be a shiner under a slip bobber in the weeds right after MN opener.


----------



## deacon

Leech on a slip bobber, the action of the bait cannot be beat. Also, the sound of cracking a beer :beer: when fishing with a slip bobber cannot be matched.

Always have another rod rigged ready to cast, so as soon as a fish is reeled in the next line goes out, can be incredible action!


----------



## averyghg

*lvmylabs wrote:*



> Live bait - Lindy rig with the biggest redtails you can find


Now you definitely know what you're talking about, walleyes just hammer the crap out of them redtails!!! But at $7.25 a dozen, i use shiners that we sein until tournament time, then its lindy rigs and redtails!


----------



## bandman

Trolling- mainly chartreuse/orange spinner wth a 1/4 oz. bottom bouncer baited with a leach. (sometimes it's half a nightcrawler depending if I'm double-hooked though.)

-We used to fish w/ deep cranks a lot when I was younger up in canada but we rarely use them anymore. (It gets a little spendy using them on Devils Lake.)

I highly prefer trolling but if it's too windy we head to the trees to do some jigging/slips.


----------

